# are there any good PS4 games for offline single player gaming?



## Santuzzo (Feb 28, 2018)

I was asking a similar question in the SW Battlefront 2 thread, but figured it might be a good idea to post a new thread about this:

I see the whole multiplayer/online gaming is where most PS4 games seem to be designed for these days, so I was wondering if there are any cool games that are also worthwhile getting for offline/single player mode?


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 28, 2018)

Persona 5
NieR:Automata
Yazuka 0 and Kuwami (and soon 6)
The Last of Us Remastered
Horizon: Zero Dawn
Ratchet and Clank
Hitman: Season 1
Resident Evil 7: biohazard
Assassins Creed: Origins
Skyrim
Shadows of the Colossus
Nioh
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt

And this is just looking at my physical collection. Didn’t even look at what I have digitally.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks! 
Do you also prefer playing single player/offline mode?


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 28, 2018)

I’ve very into story driven games. I’ll play some multiplayer (Borderlands 2, Destiny 2, Monster Hunter: World, and Overwatch primarily), but give me something with an epic story over a multiplayer any day. Pretty much why, as I’ve stated in numerous posts, two of my favorite games of all time are Final Fantady VII and Persona 5, and I’m playing through games like Star Ocean, NieR:Automata, Yakuza 0 primarily right now.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks, man!
I am glad to hear there are still good games for single player offline gaming. I want to get some new game(s) and your suggestions are much appreciated!


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 28, 2018)

Dark Souls 1-3 (one is being remastered this spring)
Bloodborne
The Witcher 3
Persona 5
Fallout 4
Skyrim
Doom
FF15
FF14 - even though it’s an MMO, it’s has an amazing single-player story. The game has options to auto-join for dungeons (if MMO’s are your thing)
Wolfenstein- single player shooter. Hilariously over the top
Metro/Redux - dual pack single player FPS takes place in bombed out Russian train systems 
Nioh- it’s dark souls in feudal Japan, and excellently crafted


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 28, 2018)

thanks a lot for all the suggestions.
I'm going to order some new game(s).

on a related note: Is it possible to play a two-player game online with a friend without having a PSN+ subscription?


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm gonna order Witcher 3 and probably also Fallout 4.

is Bioshock a cool single player game?


----------



## MFB (Feb 28, 2018)

Santuzzo said:


> is Bioshock a cool single player game?



Rad.
as.
_fuck._


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 28, 2018)

MFB said:


> Rad.
> as.
> _fuck._



awesome! thanks, I added that to my order


----------



## Curt (Feb 28, 2018)

Witcher 3 is absolutely amazing, Horizon: Zero Dawn has been fun, and if you own a playstation, you're missing an amazing game if you pass up The Last of Us.


----------



## MFB (Feb 28, 2018)

Santuzzo said:


> awesome! thanks, I added that to my order



I don't remember much about B2, but Bioshock Infinite is also a big mindfuck story-wise, and visual wise it's just gorgeous; especially in contrast to Rapture (the setting for B1)


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 28, 2018)

Santuzzo said:


> is Bioshock a cool single player game?



Fuuuuuuuck yes. The first ranks as one of my favorite games ever, and 2 and Infinite were great also.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 28, 2018)

Another vote for the entire BioShock series....phenomenal games and Infinite ties in amazingly well to the other two. By the end of Infinite you're totally mind-fucked by how it all connects.


I'll also say RE 7 was really, really good. Ignore the ridiculous fanboys that say it's trash; it's awesome and reminded me a lot of the original RE. Speaking of which, the Resident Evil remake (called REMake by RE fans) on PS4 is fantastic. I think you can pick it up on the PS Store for like 20 bucks.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 28, 2018)

QuantumCybin said:


> I'll also say RE 7 was really, really good. Ignore the ridiculous fanboys that say it's trash; it's awesome and reminded me a lot of the original RE.



I refuse to play RE 7 alone at night... which might be why I’m still trying to beat it.


----------



## mongey (Feb 28, 2018)

bio shock is awesome . well 1 and infinite are. 2 was ok .don't remember much about it 

if you like a challenge bloodborne is amazing. best ps4 exclusive to date IMHO


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 28, 2018)

mongey said:


> if you like a challenge bloodborne is amazing. best ps4 exclusive to date IMHO



Not only is Bloodbourne great, but if you have PS Plus, it’s free next week along with Ratchet and Clank.


----------



## MikeNeal (Feb 28, 2018)

Far cry 4 was awesome, and I suspect far cry 5 will be awesome as well


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 1, 2018)

The last few years have been very good with single player games. 

While the Dark Souls trilogy (and counting Bloodborne because that's From Software's shtick) has multiplayer, it certainly stands on it's own as single player. And one of the best ways of story telling with minimalism allowing the lore and exploration to sink the player in. 

Regarding the Bioshocks, 1 and Infinite are great for different reasons, but both are great story driven FPS games (coming from somebody who has sworn off FPS games for ages). 2 doesn't count for me. 

I thought the Just Cause games (namely 2 and 3) were awesome dumb fun sandbox games. Speaking of sandbox, the Saints Row series are my favorites (namely from 2-4). I prefer them to any of the GTAs for their sheer audacity and not taking themselves too seriously. Give them a chance if you haven't yet. 

Last year a great year for games. Resident Evil 7, Persona 5, Nier Automata, Cuphead, Yakuza 0, all great single player games. 

Also Undertale is pretty awesome.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 1, 2018)

MikeNeal said:


> Far cry 4 was awesome, and I suspect far cry 5 will be awesome as well



Oh, yes, I have Far Cry 4 and love it! I have not finished it, though, got stuck at some campaign and got frustrated.....this is about a year a go or so, I should get back to it!


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 1, 2018)

You guys should replay BioShock 2. Sure, it’s not as epic in scope as 1 and infinite, but the story is pretty dark and heart wrenching.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 1, 2018)

Did the Uncharted series get mentioned? One of my favorites besides what's already been mentioned.


----------



## mongey (Mar 1, 2018)

also GTA5 was pretty awesome on ps4 .


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 1, 2018)

Some I really enjoy
Uncharteds
Bloodbourne
The Last Guardian
Journey
Alien Isolation
Rime
Hellblade
RE7


----------



## wankerness (Mar 13, 2018)

One that hasn't been mentioned that I'd VERY highly recommend is Jazzpunk. It's moronic and really short, but damn if I didn't laugh my ass off throughout. Two more would be Tomb Raider and especially Rise of the Tomb Raider. I prefer them to the Uncharted games - the combat is much more interesting. It's kind of a midpoint between Uncharted and Farcry. They're a lot of fun. The writing and characters are nowhere close to Uncharted, though.

I have been trying to abandon things if I start them and really don't enjoy them, so Hellblade went back in the queue (ugh). I know it's SUPPOSED to be miserable, but my reason was that I hated the repetitive and uninteresting combat. It's just hit the same damn enemies over and over and hit the dodge button every time you get an audio queue. And every time you trigger enemies, you just get a ton of spawns of the same stupid enemies over and over and use the exact same strats on them. ARGH!!111

Horizon Zero Dawn wasn't recommended strongly enough - it's GREAT. It and Nier Automata and Witcher 3 would all be on very short lists of my favorite games of all time, glad you've done Nier at least. I just bought the original since I loved it so much. Witcher 3 takes too long (I was playing it nonstop for WEEKS). The Last of Us is also a good rec if somehow you haven't played it. It has been hyped up too much since it first came out, so you might be slightly let down, but it's damn good and REALLY twists your emotions in knots as it goes on, and has possibly the best ending in videogame history. Fantastic writing.

One that wasn't mentioned
The Uncharted games are fun, though they have a lot of dull sections (particularly that goddam part in 3 where you climb the building for an eternity) and the combat is kind of repetive, plus it's hard to get into as 1 is not very good and you need to play it to set the stage with the characters. The characters were the primary reason I got really into them. I like the spinoff that came off last year, too, since I really liked Chloe. I was pissed by how they didn't really have her in the last game and was overjoyed to see that the developers apparently felt the same way as me.

I have a lot of these games and haven't touched them yet - I went hogwild on that Black Friday sale. Bloodbourne, The Last Guardian, AC: Black Sails, Farcry 4/Primal, and Rime are sitting on my harddrive on my to-play list. Lots of good recs here. Alien Isolation sounds really frustrating, so it's interesting to see it rec'd. RE7 is on my list, I'm waiting for the GOTY edition to go on sale for really cheap. Yakuza 0 and Persona 5 are also on my "must-buy" list, but waiting for them to be cheap. Same with Shadow of the Colossus, which I've been wanting to play since it originally came out, but I never had a PS2 or a PS3!!

Wolfenstein sounds awesome, but I loathe stealth. Like, REALLY loathe it. It stresses me out too much and I suck at it and I heard the game was full of it.

I'd like to un-second the FFXV rec - that game is a mess and many other recs here are much better. Bioshock 2 is good, btw. It's kind of like a big expansion to 1, but I liked almost exactly as much even though it does feel like the story was a little less thought-out. And 3 is good, too.

Skyrim is something everyone should have played before, but I think at this point you shouldn't play it over The Witcher, which does practically the same thing in a much bigger world with vastly better quests and writing and production values, etcetcetc. Unless you want a more casual experience, of course.

Doom is kind of awesome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 13, 2018)

Wolfenstein is awesome. you only have to stealth if you want to on lower difficulties- but on anything above normal it really helps as you get shredded by enemies pretty quickly.
Witcher 3 is a must-play. Best story in the series by far, though you don't need to play the others to enjoy the story. The game really nails the open world aspect and has some of the best side quests next to Oblivion.
All of the bioshock games are excellent imo. Bioshock 1 is getting dated as far as graphics but storywise it's the most compelling besides Infinite.
Last of Us is a must play too. the story is awesome, though I think the gameplay is ok.
Bloodborne is a really fun game if you're into action games. Same with Dark souls 1 and 3 (skip 2, it sucks comparatively).
Nioh is awesome but it's pretty damn hard.
Doom is really fun.
The god of war games are also pretty fun if you just want a good solid action game with gore/puzzles.
Don't bother with Fallout or Skyrim on consoles, they truly shine on PC where you can install all kinds of crazy mods to completely change the experience of the game.


----------



## takotakumi (Mar 13, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> Dark Souls 1-3 (one is being remastered this spring)
> Bloodborne


THIS IS ALL YOU NEED


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 13, 2018)

takotakumi said:


> THIS IS ALL YOU NEED



Fear my naked Mundane Ladle Backstab build.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 13, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Witcher 3 is a must-play. Best story in the series by far, though you don't need to play the others to enjoy the story.



I never played 1, and I played 2 once through on xbox when it was new there and didn't remember ANYTHING other than there was a hot redhead sorceress and a guy with a diaper on his head (Triss and Roche). I had trouble keeping characters straight for a while in 3 as I recalled nothing, but it was fine. I was REALLY into them after a while. It's kind of between Dragon Age Inquisition and Skyrim and blows both of them away (and I played through both of them twice so I liked both quite a bit). The writing is just leagues apart, and the characters are the most memorable supporting cast I've encountered since Mass Effect 2/3. I got REALLY into the main plot and the father/daughter relationship with Ciri by the end and that ending (I got the "good good" one with the winter) made me...get hit in the nose with a basketball. Yeah, that's where those tears were from.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 13, 2018)

wankerness said:


> I never played 1, and I played 2 once through on xbox when it was new there and didn't remember ANYTHING other than there was a hot redhead sorceress and a guy with a diaper on his head (Triss and Roche). I had trouble keeping characters straight for a while in 3 as I recalled nothing, but it was fine. I was REALLY into them after a while. It's kind of between Dragon Age Inquisition and Skyrim and blows both of them away (and I played through both of them twice so I liked both quite a bit). The writing is just leagues apart, and the characters are the most memorable supporting cast I've encountered since Mass Effect 2/3. I got REALLY into the main plot and the father/daughter relationship with Ciri by the end and that ending (I got the "good good" one with the winter) made me...get hit in the nose with a basketball. Yeah, that's where those tears were from.


I played all 3 witcher games on PC and while I loved the combat in 1 and 2, I still think 3 is the best balance of excellent writing with slightly more accessible combat. I love it more than I loved the mass effect trilogy, which was one of my favorite series until the third game (mostly because 3 was so dumbed down and the endings are all terrible). It's probably my most played game besides oblivion, skyrim or Dark Souls. Plus it has one of the best soundtracks since Red Dead Redemption or Dark Souls imo.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 13, 2018)

I thought ME 3 was less dumbed down than 2, tbh. They added back more of the skill points and leveling options, anyway, and the gameplay itself was identical. I don't mind the endings, which puts me in a tiny minority. And that DLC that has the "party" in it was a clever coda to the series despite chronologically not being the end of the game. But yeah, I loved the game even with no DLC. There are sections of it that really do feel like the climax of the series. I get why people don't like it. Whatev.

Witcher 3 had quite a good soundtrack, if a bit repetitive. I like the violin/vaguely ethnic wailing thing. My favorite parts were when it got creepy, like during the stuff with the three witches in the swamp. But Nier Automata, that's the real stuff!!! 

It's weird how videogame soundtracks are where all the good composing and memorable themes went now that big budget movies completely abandoned them. I'm playing some junky game now, Gravity Rush 2, and even it has a great soundtrack with tons of great musicianship on it and memorable themes everywhere.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 14, 2018)

wankerness said:


> It's weird how videogame soundtracks are where all the good composing and memorable themes went now that big budget movies completely abandoned them. I'm playing some junky game now, Gravity Rush 2, and even it has a great soundtrack with tons of great musicianship on it and memorable themes everywhere.



Gravity Rush ain't junky  ....... But anyway, yes, both of these games have soundtrack that any Jazz enthusiast would love, outside of just being damn good soundtracks.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks again, guys, for all your recommendations!

About a week ago I got Witcher 3, Fallout 4 GOTY and Bioshock - The collection. 
So far I have only played Fallout 4 and I like it!


----------



## wankerness (Mar 14, 2018)

Ralyks said:


> Gravity Rush ain't junky  ....... But anyway, yes, both of these games have soundtrack that any Jazz enthusiast would love, outside of just being damn good soundtracks.



Haha, I can tell you some of the jazzers in my life would not be impressed by it. It's really fun "pop jazz" though, and some of the other music (particularly the stuff carried over from the first game) is wonderful Euro-flavored stuff that comes off almost like something you'd hear from Alexandre Desplat. The level music in that game is SO GOOD. The "scary" music falls on its face, but it doesn't really matter.

It's kind of a junky game just in terms of janky physics (i've gotten stuck on invisible walls many times), poor controls (good luck smoothly accomplishing ANYTHING with reliability), and terrible level design (hey, let's take our core mechanics, the ones that everyone plays the game for, and throw them out the window for a bunch of horrendous stealth missions, terrible sections where you have to search for a small object over a huge area, and ground levels!!!). But, I'm playing through and doing all the sidequests, so it's not too bad. It just is frustrating me more than the first one mainly cause of its fascination with varying the gameplay without having improved it. I LOVE the characters and the general aesthetics and the core gameplay concepts. Even if they feel like a beta version. They're so cartoony that I have to laugh whenever I fall a great distance and bounce off the ground. It's almost as good as Octodad.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 14, 2018)

Another game that I can't recommend enough is Bastion. Transistor is also fantastic, though it's more of a turn based rpg rather than action rpg like Bastion. Both have absolutely gorgeous graphics and music, with kickass gameplay to boot.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 15, 2018)

Transistor's combat is GREAT. I usually like the button mashing, and I LOATHE strategy games as I'm really bad at them, but Transistor's is really cool. It usually gets compared to XCOM (which I only played for about 30 minutes before swearing off), but it reminded me more of Parasite Eve in how player movement and cooldowns work. The music and look are fantastic. Every single thing the sword says is stupid and the story sucks, but oh well.

I played Bastion several years ago and don't remember it at all besides the narrator. I think I liked it, but obviously it made no impression.

Speaking of Parasite Eve, they need to do a re-release of that thing already. It's getting ridiculous. It has plenty of fans and it was a really slick-looking game for the time but we're just stuck with 55 ports of Resident Evil 4 and 20 of FF7. Argh. I think it had pre-rendered backdrops, which is probably the holdup, but they could still do a half-assed port like they have of games like FFIX with low-res backgrounds with smoother 3D assets.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 15, 2018)

wankerness said:


> Speaking of Parasite Eve, they need to do a re-release of that thing already. It's getting ridiculous. It has plenty of fans and it was a really slick-looking game for the time but we're just stuck with 55 ports of Resident Evil 4 and 20 of FF7. Argh. I think it had pre-rendered backdrops, which is probably the holdup, but they could still do a half-assed port like they have of games like FFIX with low-res backgrounds with smoother 3D assets.



I wouldn't hold my breath.

Square Enix have a thing with their old property where they either let it die by the wayside or do a re-release in the worst way possible. At least the Parasite Eve trilogy was given a "conclusion" with The 3rd Birthday, but unfortunately that was PSP exclusive so barely anybody played it.  Though I believe PE1 is available on PSN.

I guess it's partly due to the core staff of certain games no longer work for the company, hence why we'll never see a new Chrono or Xenogears game by Square Enix. Instead they're reduced to just PSN re-releases. The former (Chrono Trigger) finally got a Steam/PC release but it's just the clunky iOS port, which pissed the fans off to no end.

Hell, even Secret Of Mana's new remake is copping some backlash, but for the opposite reasons. And that franchise has been toddling along on the spot with mediocre to terrible entries since Legend Of Mana. And even their flagship series Final Fantasy isn't safe, where their best entry (FF6 by far) can't get remade without being utterly terrible.

I know Square Enix is capable of a great remake. Romancing Saga Minstrel Song and Adventure Of Mana (and even it's first remake Sword Of Mana) are fantastic crowning examples. But so far the bad is now largely outweighing the good.


EDIT: Back to OP.

Also adding Spec Ops The Line to the list to check out, as it's more familiar ground being military shooter based.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 15, 2018)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath.
> 
> Square Enix have a thing with their old property where they either let it die by the wayside or do a re-release in the worst way possible. At least the Parasite Eve trilogy was given a "conclusion" with The 3rd Birthday, but unfortunately that was PSP exclusive so barely anybody played it.  Though I believe PE1 is available on PSN.



The worst thing I've noticed about the PS4 is that it's so anti-backwards compatibility that you can't even get stuff that's on the PS3 online store!! Thus, things like that are unavailable to me. I'm getting tempted to get a PS3, though that would be giving into their BS. Considering PS1 emulators have been great for probably 10 years now and are really lightweight, there's no reason they couldn't make all the PS1 games available to PS4 owners, at the very least. They're just trying to push their trash streaming service that I will never use. Streaming latency + games designed to be played locally, with a rental design on top? I don't think so!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 15, 2018)

QuantumCybin said:


> You guys should replay BioShock 2. Sure, it’s not as epic in scope as 1 and infinite, but the story is pretty dark and heart wrenching.


I usually replay one of the three every year or two. Just bought the repacked suite for xboxOne, although I haven't played it much due my PC skills not transferring well to console controllers for shooters. The kids are adept at these things, however, and specifically asked for it.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 18, 2018)

wankerness said:


> I'm getting tempted to get a PS3, though that would be giving into their BS.


To be fair, I got a PS3 AFTER I got my PS4, and don’t regret it. Still have games on there’s I want to play through, and hell, I may grab Persona 3 FES soon!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 20, 2018)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Square Enix have a thing with their old property where they either let it die by the wayside or do a re-release in the worst way possible.



I probably should note that Squenix somehow managed to do the opposite of this with the Drakengard franchise and it's spinoff Nier, since the latest of each game (Drakengard 3 and especially, Nier Automata) are the best versions of the lot. Funny how the games got better when they got somebody else to design the fighting/physics engine.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 20, 2018)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I probably should note that Squenix somehow managed to do the opposite of this with the Drakengard franchise and it's spinoff Nier, since the latest of each game (Drakengard 3 and especially, Nier Automata) are the best versions of the lot. Funny how the games got better when they got somebody else to design the fighting/physics engine.



He wasn't talking about sequels, I think they're just as good/bad as anyone else in that regard.

I'm playing Nier 1 now and it's interesting seeing what it was they built on and how. It is surprisingly similar in concept, the FEEL is just light-years better. But the Pod is mechanically there as the book, the controls are the same, etc. the biggest difference is that in the sequel you can shoot while meleeing, so you have to hold the controller in a crab-claw grip to keep L1 held down and L2 ready, and then you get carpal tunnel after ten minutes 

I've never heard of Drakengard, should I check out 3 if I like Nier?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 20, 2018)

wankerness said:


> I've never heard of Drakengard, should I check out 3 if I like Nier?



The Drakengard series is an odd duck. It started off as a run of the mill PS2 hack-n-slash but with aerial combat with dragons, but with a difficult obscure (and utterly insane) optional ending that sets the stage for the Nier games. 

Drakengard 3 is the best of that part of the series but it's got glaring flaws (like most of the series actually). The gameplay stumbles all over the place with clunky mechanics and boring grind-heavy repetition, and the graphics look dated in a low budged PS2 affair. So like the original Nier, it's a few steps back from Automata, but having said that, it'll be the same reason you play the original Nier: the soundtrack is fantastic and the story is a beautiful, bizarre and unique narrative. It's a prequel to the entire series and it touches on how this ridiculous timeline all began. 

At least it's available (PSN) unlike 1 or 2. I just happen to own 1 during my Squenix fanboy phase, and nobody talks about 2.


----------



## Lasik124 (May 3, 2018)

Check out/get the free trial of "PS Now" if you haven't already. A lot of the single player games people are listing are on there  It's like netflix for PS games, you just stream them.


----------



## Ralyks (May 3, 2018)

Lasik124 said:


> Check out/get the free trial of "PS Now" if you haven't already. A lot of the single player games people are listing are on there  It's like netflix for PS games, you just stream them.



And make sure you have a damn good internet connection. If it’s stellar, then PS Now is pretty cool. Anything less and the lagging will bother you (you are streaming the game, after all)


----------



## wankerness (May 3, 2018)

I've never used it, since I'm usually only interested in one game at a time. However, the rental fees tend to eclipse the monthly fee unless you're playing a really short game. If you're playing old games that will likely have latency issues, you shouldn't have to pay a premium to do so!! In many cases, if I'm only playing a game a month, it's cheaper just to buy the actual hardcopy and play that (I don't have a PS3, though, so that's out).

Backwards compatibility on the Xbox One is just destroying that on the PS4, which for all intents and purposes doesn't exist. It's frustrating. Mainly cause I don't want to buy an Xbox One, but I have a ton of 360 games and that system isn't particularly resilient.


----------



## Gravy Train (Jun 1, 2018)

If it hasn't been mentioned: *Dying Light*. I highly recommend it to everyone who hasn't played it.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 24, 2018)

Anybody of you ever played The Division?
I saw a short clip on FB of someone playing it and it looked like a great game.
I know a version 2 is going to be out soon, but I don't need the latest version of games right after they came out. I'm ok with waiting a year or so until the price of the games went down.
I'm also very interested in Red Dead Redemption 2 but I'll probably wait until it's been out for a while and the price has gone down.

Edit: how about Call Of Duty - Infinite Warfare, is that a good game for offline, single player gaming?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 24, 2018)

Santuzzo said:


> Anybody of you ever played The Division?
> I saw a short clip on FB of someone playing it and it looked like a great game.
> I know a version 2 is going to be out soon, but I don't need the latest version of games right after they came out. I'm ok with waiting a year or so until the price of the games went down.
> I'm also very interested in Red Dead Redemption 2 but I'll probably wait until it's been out for a while and the price has gone down.
> ...


division is horribly boring if you play it singleplayer. it's slightly less boring with friends


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 24, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> division is horribly boring if you play it singleplayer. it's slightly less boring with friends



Thanks, in that case I may need to reconsider.
When you say playing it with friends, are You referring to playing spkit-screen or play8ng online? For the latter a PS network subscription is probably required?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 24, 2018)

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks, in that case I may need to reconsider.
> When you say playing it with friends, are You referring to playing spkit-screen or play8ng online? For the latter a PS network subscription is probably required?


playing online, I don't know if it even supports splitscreen (i doubt it).


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn (Dec 24, 2018)

I doesn't support splitscreen, unfortunately.
That's one that I'd say needs to be played online to really get your money's worth/the full experience.
A lot of the endgame content requires a team, or at least 1-2 buddies.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 24, 2018)

ThtOthrPrsn said:


> I doesn't support splitscreen, unfortunately.
> That's one that I'd say needs to be played online to really get your money's worth/the full experience.
> A lot of the endgame content requires a team, or at least 1-2 buddies.


Thanks. I'm not planning on getting a PS network subscription, so I may have to skip this game. I usually only game on my PS4 in phases, I might play a game for a week or maybe two and then I don't game at all for 2 or 3 months.


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn (Dec 24, 2018)

Gotcha! Well Witcher 3 always has my vote for any platform. The Uncharted series is also a great series, if you haven't played them already.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 24, 2018)

ThtOthrPrsn said:


> Gotcha! Well Witcher 3 always has my vote for any platform. The Uncharted series is also a great series, if you haven't played them already.


Thanks!
I do have Witcher 3, but haven't started playing it yet.


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn (Dec 24, 2018)

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks!
> I do have Witcher 3, but haven't started playing it yet.



That'll definitely last you a while. A straight playthrough with no side stuff still has like 50-60 hours of content.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 24, 2018)

ThtOthrPrsn said:


> That'll definitely last you a while. A straight playthrough with no side stuff still has like 50-60 hours of content.


For me this means at least 200 hours...lol.
I really suck at video games, never finished a single one all the way through.... hahahaaaa


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn (Dec 24, 2018)

Santuzzo said:


> For me this means at least 200 hours...lol.
> I really suck at video games, never finished a single one all the way through.... hahahaaaa



LOL well bump this down to the lowest difficulty, cause I think it'll break that habit! It's extremely good storytelling and it addictive.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 24, 2018)

ThtOthrPrsn said:


> LOL well bump this down to the lowest difficulty, cause I think it'll break that habit! It's extremely good storytelling and it addictive.


Lowest difficulty is a given for me for any game... LOL


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jan 6, 2019)

Don't know if you're playing Witcher 3 or not, but if you are, the Gourmet perk for early game makes everything utterly trivial provided they can't one shot you. It breaks the game. Basically, you've got steady regeneration for 20 minutes after eating/drinking food items.


----------



## Brutal08 (Feb 10, 2019)

Darksouls serie
Bloodborne
Metal gear solid5
Fallout4


----------

